# Drucker und Scanner



## Kubik (18. September 2012)

hallo
ich brauche drucker und scanner um für die bewerbung 
wo,welches könnte ich kaufen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2012)

Fürs Schreiben bzw. Drucken von Bewerbungen, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe ?

Wenn ja, tut es so ziemlich jeder. Ist nur eine Frage des Geldes, wieviel zu ausgeben willst und ob du ausschließlich Text drucken willst. Da reichen die billigsten Lösungen. Beim Fotodruck gibt es wieder Qualitätsunterschiede und starke Preisspannen bei Druckerpatronen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. September 2012)

Kann den *Epson Stylus Office BX305F* empfehlen.
Epson Stylus Office BX305F, Tinte (C11CA79302) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Für 55 € gibts kein besser ausgestattetes Gerät.

Solange man keine extreme-quality Fotos drucken möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2012)

Also, Du willst (scheinbar) EIN Gerät für beides, oder wie? Das wäre jedenfalls das schlauste, denn diese Multifunktionsdrucker sind DAS Produkt im Druckermarkt, da kann so ein Gerät sogar inzwischen bei gleichem Preis vom Druck her besser sein als ein reiner Drucker... 


Wichtig wäre aber zu wissen, wieviele Seiten du ca pro Woche/Monat druckst. Ein billiger Drucker kann so nämlich schnell teurer werden ein teurer Drucker, der pro Seite aber billiger druckt.

Brauchst Du auch ne Faxfunktion? Musst Du sehr viel kopieren, so dass es vlt sogar Sinn macht, dass Du mehrere Bläter einlegen und automatisch einziehen lassen kannst zwecks Kopie?


und was willst Du überhaupt UNGEFÄHR ausgeben?


Vor allem wegen des "wo kaufen": MedaiMarkt, Promarkt und Saturn haben da durchaus auch oft sehr gute angebote - mein vater hat zB nen HP 6500A plus bei MediaMarkt billiger bekommen als überall sonst im Internet, ich glaub 130€ statt ansonsten mind 140€. Man sollte halt vorher mal ein paar Modelle raussuchen, dann einfach mal zu nem Discountermarkt hingehen - mit dem Preis aus dem Netz kann man auch vor Ort handeln. Lediglich neue Druckerpatronen würd ich nicht ebenfalls dort holen, die sind meist deutlich teurer als zB per amazon oder so.


----------



## Kubik (19. September 2012)

danke für die 3 antworten


----------



## Spiele-Liebhaber (26. September 2012)

Ich kann dir den hier von HQ sehr empfehlen. Ist sehr preisgünstig und bietet trotzdem ein Top Druckergebnis


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. September 2012)

Spiele-Liebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kann dir den hier von HQ sehr empfehlen. Ist sehr preisgünstig und bietet trotzdem ein Top Druckergebnis



Ähh - ja.
Jetzt braucht er nur noch den richtigen (Laser) Drucker MIT Scanner dann kanns  losgehen


----------

